# Bush hogging causes me to cough for 10 days



## DPForumDog (Oct 12, 2014)

Good Morning,
I have bush hogged for years with no problems UNTIL NOW!!!
In May I bushhogged for a couple of hours and 36 hours later started coughing and did not stop for 10 days. I just took over the counter cough suppressant,


This past Saturday I bush hogged for about 2 hours and now 36 hours later I started coughing (continuous hack) I fear the cough will last 10 days this time too

I dont think i have hayfever because i read that folks with hayfever start coughing right away during the grass mowing process BUT my cough seems delayed for 24-36 hours? I have never had any hay fever or allergy problems. I rarely have a sinus issue.

My lungs feel heavy. Could my lungs be full of grass clippings?

Does anyone else have a 24-36 hour delay cough after cutting grass that last 10 days?

Thank you in advance,
Granny DP 
DPForumDog


tag: grass cut allergies allergy tractor cough health coughing wheeze wheezing.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Never heard of that situation. Maybe you inhaled mold spores or a lot of dust. Might not hurt to try using a dust mask next time to see if the problem persists.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Air born particulate my neighbor wears a paper mask when he bushhoggs. It can cause hay fever. Buy you a pack of them Lowes, etc carries them you will be happy you did.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

https://www.harborfreight.com/pack-of-30-dust-masks-1949.html


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I have severe COPD with only 40% use of my lungs. Obviously, any respiratory infection would be a BIG problem for me. I have found that the paper masks for dust are almost worthless. I spent about $40 on an industrial 3M particulate mask and a bunch of extra disposable filters. Yeah, it is uncomfortable, especially on a hot day, but the alternative is MUCH worse. I remember some years back, I was weeding my garden and got into some heavy pollen from a weed that made me sick for a couple of weeks. I don't remember what the plant was, but the pollen was like mini burrs that stuck in my lungs.

The filters are available at most home supply centers (be sure to get ones for dust/particulates and not gas/vapors). I got mine from Walmart.com


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I have had this happen really bad one time. When the ground and field is real dry the dust will be flying everywhere when mowing/shredding. It only last a couple days and I really wasn't coughing so much as just harder to breath.
If it's really dry then I will wear a throw away face mask. I also always wear hearing protection because being that close to the noise is not good for my ears. I wear a u shaped springy plastic piece that has ear plugs both ends and it really makes a difference. I don't have any ear discomfort wearing it. Any time I am around loud noise I wear hearing protection.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I had to go to the er because of the dust, and ragweed pollen. Chest was tight couldn't breathe as mentioned. I thought I was having a heart attack. It ended up being bronchial spasms from all the dust, and pollen. Along with all the other air borne debris. Mask help tremendously.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

My brother-law Glenn has a 750 acre farm he operates with his father Joe. Glenn does most of the work in the fields. He has similar problems when putting up hay or brushhogging. Tried paper masks, but we're pretty much useless. Took him to parts store and purchased a good dual filter painting mask with cartrudge filters and snap on outer dust filters. A tremendous improvement as long as he keeps the outer dust filters clean. This year Glenn raised the stakes on the war of dust and pollen by purchasing a replacement tractor for the one lost a shed fire with a full cab. Cured all his problems associated with his mowing and brushhogging activities. Glenn says the added cost for the cab model tractor will be paid back in 2 years6% by the reduction of Dr visits and mediciines?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep I bought one of the 3m respirator stye mask. It works vert well any of them are better than the paper mask.


----------

